# New photo booth trials



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are some trial shots from my new set ups for taking photographs of fish.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

0.0 I cant tell u.....how much....i adore those fish...AND your phtographY!!


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Well thanks!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi Richard great to see your wonderful pictures here as well on FB, I am Sheila Day and love them as you know with all my comments..lol Awesome photos !!!!!


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Sheila!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

It looks great to me. Beautiful photos of beautiful fishes.

What is your setup, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

I am still working out a few details. I may be making an article on photographing fish once I get all the way I like it. 

I will say that I photograph fish the same way I photograph people.


----------



## baileyhewlett (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, these are gorgeous pictures and fish!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

Great pictures! You have very beautiful fish.


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you, thank you! :-D


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am amazed!!!!!!!!!! The pictures left me speechless. I would worship a article on the steps of photographing fish like this. great job!!!!


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

I am considering doing an article on fish photography. I will probably do it with a more mainstream camera and set up so more people could relate.


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

My wife's new dumbo score from a chain store


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Trying out a white background


----------



## headerthebettalover (Jan 6, 2012)

wow pretty fish


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the white, but the dark is more impressive!! All wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

The white is really cool in showing the exact colors, but I really like the black background. It really makes the fish pop, not to mention it seems a bit mysterious. ;-)

I would absolutely love for you to write an article to take photos like this! Great job!


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks!

I have been asked by many.....I may break down and do an article. LOL


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Heres one I dont think I have shared here


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gryphon said:


> The white is really cool in showing the exact colors, but I really like the black background. It really makes the fish pop, not to mention it seems a bit mysterious. ;-)


I love the black as well, man I wish I had a pic like that of my boy! Im really wanting a yellow/blue mustard gas one day when I can afford it...those are all awesome pix tho!


----------



## PinkGuava (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow! How much for them?! I'm kidding, you do a really great job at photograpy! I'm jealous. xD


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

PinkGuava said:


> Wow! How much for them?! I'm kidding, you do a really great job at photograpy! I'm jealous. xD



I do sell prints 

And thanks again!


----------



## headerthebettalover (Jan 6, 2012)

i really like the black background. it makes the fish pop out more


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

When you write that article, let me know! I would love to read it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

RichardA said:


> I am considering doing an article on fish photography. I will probably do it with a more mainstream camera and set up so more people could relate.


That would be awesome....I look forward to reading and learning how to take some decent pics with my mainstream camera....

Are you a member of one of our Oklahoma aquarium clubs...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Amazing pictures and bettas!


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> That would be awesome....I look forward to reading and learning how to take some decent pics with my mainstream camera....
> 
> Are you a member of one of our Oklahoma aquarium clubs...


Yes I am, OKAA have been for many many years.


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Jupiter said:


> Amazing pictures and bettas!



Thank you!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness I love the pictures!!!!! :-D


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

New marble PK


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my, that is such a beautiful fish!!


----------

